# New Dlink wireless device and OSX



## Skraylor (Dec 28, 2004)

Hello all,

2 main things to this post and may as well get the easy one over first: I am a new Mac user but it is all pretty intuitive...however, is there a Mac equivilent to ctrl+alt+delete? I can see from right-clicking in the dock what programs are and arent responding but just wondering...Also, is there a button combo to restart? I have a G5 and there is no restart button ~_~

Ok now the big problem, I just got a Dlink dwl-122 usb wireless device to hook the mac up to the network (because i am too cheap for an airport card). I run Panther 10.3.6 and it worked fine the first time I tried it but now I run into problems. Every time I restart (which is VERY often, read below) I must go into system preferences and select the dlink wireless thing from there to start it each time. That's more of an annoyance than anything else really tho. The real problem comes from the Mac freezing 5 minutes into use. Anything I use online just stops(safari, itunes, etc) and it locks up tighter than a vault and I can do nothing except mash the power button for 5 seconds to power it down. 

The drivers say that it is good only for 10.2.x and 10.3.2, is my running a newer version going to cause problems like this? I know it's not something like the wireless signal actually dropping because I have another comp on wireless not 5 feet away from it. I'm really at a loss here...


Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## chambersg (Jan 23, 2005)

*DLink Wireless device*

OK - two things-
First - Use the Apple>Option> and >ESC to find out what is running - -this will allow you to do what is called a Force Quit - you select the application you want to quit - Unfortunately it will not tell you which app is not responding as Windows does.

Second - check out this link and download the driver - 
http://www.macupdate.com/info.php/id/15997

This is for the newest dlink-122 driver that will run with Panther.

Good Luck!


----------

